# Интернет о суициде > Этот форум >  Этот форум

## Zorro

Мне просто интересно, а чья вообще идея была этот форум создать.
Этож вроде как не бесплатно, тоесть котото свои денюжки платит, чтоб этот форум гдето хостился, трафик и т.д.  т.е. ктото заинтересован в существовании этого форума, хотелось бы знать, кто   :Smile:

----------


## Zorro

*grey*?

----------


## Anubis

ну да - создателем и админом форума является именно он. было бы тоже небезынтересно узнать - как он пришел к этой идее, кто из более-менее активных участников появился тут раньше всего.

----------


## TUSKA

*Anubis*
так посмотри по дате регистрации.тут есть те,кто был зареген на других СУ-сайтах-на МС в частности.Это форум легко найти тому,кто ищет.

----------


## fallen_angel

хостинг в наше время - дешевое удовольствие как и поддержка домена.

----------


## grey

Знаете, это как художник - задумываясь о чём-то рисует это. Так и вебмастер, штампуя сайты, часто хочет сделать то, что ему будет интересно. Во время создания мне это было не интересно, а просто необходимо.

Что получилось то получилось  :Smile:  Мне сейчас не важно будет ли форум где-то в почёте или наоборот никому не будет интересен. Главное он помог мне раньше, правда раньше он был совсем другой - больше был похож на место встречи 20 друзей, разговаривающих с упоением на одну тему.
Правда слово "помог" нельзя воспринимать в полной мере, но это уже другая история :Smile: 

fallen_angel, 9уе/год домен + 12уе/год хостинг  :Smile:

----------


## Р.А.Б.

мне кажется, такие сайты просто необходимы для некоторых людей... здесь тебе могут сказать, как лучше что-либо сделать, возможно помочь в той ситуации, в которую ты попал.... помню, раньше мне такие сайты очень помогали... а сейчас как-то уже сама знаю, что лучше сделать, есть ли смысл в этом или нет и т.д.

----------


## вялый бзыы

такой вопрос - от какого меридиана остчитывается время на данном форуме? просто указываемое время публикации сообщения непонятное

----------


## pblcb

От чего независим данный форум?

----------


## Troumn

От юридической власти стран третьего мира.

----------


## fuсka rolla

> От чего независим данный форум?


 Уже, наверное, от всего. Мне вот интересно, включив нас в список запрещенных форумов, можем-ли мы теперь разговаривать свободнее? С российских айпи все равно сюда не попасть (или попасть?). 
Еще вопрос, как считаете, стоит озадачить грея на хттпс (на всякий)? Стоит-ли организовать фелиал в айтупи со всеми вытекающими? Может, приложение написать кто-нибудь хочет? Или нафиг?

----------


## Гражданин

По-моему никаких ограничений входа из-за реестра нет ни у кого.  
Кстати,о Грее,создателе,который тут и не появляется. Что о нем известно,какую информацию о нем могут раскрыть знающие его люди(теперь наверное лишь модеры)? Как у него складывается жизнь? Просто любопытно.

----------


## fuсka rolla

> По-моему никаких ограничений входа из-за реестра нет ни у кого.  
> Кстати,о Грее,создателе,который тут и не появляется. Что о нем известно,какую информацию о нем могут раскрыть знающие его люди(теперь наверное лишь модеры)? Как у него складывается жизнь? Просто любопытно.


 Ну вот самый большой и властный провайдер меня не пускает сюда без прокси.
У Грея все нормально. )

----------


## Dementiy

> Ну вот самый большой и властный провайдер меня не пускает сюда без прокси.


 Если речь о Ростелекоме, то это одновременно и самый глючный провайдер.
Так, например, со статического IP (на работе) доступ закрыт, а с динамического - всегда пожалуйста.

----------


## _lamer

не могу найти как делать текст под спойлером. много проблем с флудом, сторонней инфой. очень удобно - и людей не сковывает, и темы не засоряются.

----------


## .,.,

> С российских айпи все равно сюда не попасть (или попасть?).


   Я как-то без проблем попадаю с домашнего, российского, айпи без всяких проблем и анонимайзеров. Изредка бывают глюки,но это очень редко.

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

видим, что идёт спам, можете не жаловаться на него. пока справляемся. завтра/через денёк решим вопрос и будет всё ок.

----------


## .,.,

А прикол весь в том,что все вот эти странные ники зарегены 20-21-22.11.2013 года, а до этого тоже был наплыв спама,тоже странные ники и прикол в том,что зареганы они все были тоже 19-23.11,но 2012 года и все мены из USA как написано в профилях (где написано)))))))) :Big Grin:  дни что ли какие-то спамные в ноябре))))))))))

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

> прикол в том,что зареганы они все были тоже 19-23.11,но 2012 года и все мены из USA как написано в профилях (где написано)))))))) дни что ли какие-то спамные в ноябре))))))))))


 тоже вспомнил про 2011. да, тогда тоже в эти дни началось.

----------


## Игорёк

неплохо уже хотябы то что это скоро закончится.. )

----------


## .,.,

И в 2012 тоже так же регились,но в том-то и беда,что скоро закончится,а потом они через какое-то время опять появляются и бред всякий пишут.

----------


## Pechalka

"Нас" так много,что заходя я обалдеваю... :Big Grin:

----------


## .,.,

Рекорды по посещаемости сегодня побили,двух или годичной давности)) зато форум "ожил")))

----------


## Pechalka

угу 
Рекорд одновременного пребывания 263, это было сегодня в 20:35.

----------


## Pechalka

*plaksivaya_tryapka * ,а "наплыв муравьев"идет с разных айпи,как я предполагаю??

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

> *plaksivaya_tryapka * ,а "наплыв муравьев"идет с разных айпи,как я предполагаю??


 абсолютно

----------


## grey

Боты своими регистрациями даже меня разбудили. Поставил защиту от них. Должно сработать.

----------


## Dementiy

Хочу поделиться своей (небольшой) практикой борьбы с ботами.

Меня несказанно удивил тот факт, что боты легко обходят самые навороченные капчи, но спотыкаются о банальный "Контрольный вопрос". 
Видать индусские программисты (ботописатели) не знают русского языка. 
К тому же вопрос легко изменить, а менять его в боте придется вручную (тут уж у кого терпения больше).

Есть еще вот такой  сервис, - он ищет ботов по своей базе данных (IP, email, nickname) и блокирует регистрацию (на форум ставиться в виде плагина). Думаю, есть и другие похожие сервисы.
Мне помогало...

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

вопрос ботов уже решён. это те боты, которые раньше зарегились. сейчас уже не регятся.

----------

